# Automobilista 1 inkl. DLCs für Steam zu verschenken



## Neawoulf (1. August 2019)

*Automobilista 1 inkl. DLCs für Steam zu verschenken*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich hab hier nen Steam Key für Automobilista inkl. aller DLCs zu verschenken. Automobilista ist eine Hardcorerennsimulation auf Basis einer erweiterten rFactor 1 Engine, die vom brasilianischen Entwicklerteam Reiza Studios entwickelt wurde. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gtUbDHpR18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Contentmäßig konzentriert sich AMS zu einem großen Teil, aber nicht ausschließlich, auf lizenzierte brasilianische Rennserien. Es gibt aber auch viele bekannte Strecken in der restlichen Welt, wie z. B. den Red Bull Ring, Imola, Brands Hatch, Montreal oder den Hockenheimring, teilweise in mehreren Versionen/Jahrgängen von den 70ern bis heute. Fahrzeugtechnisch gibt es Abwechslung ohne Ende: Formelwagen in allen Formen und aus allen Zeitaltern von den 60ern bis heute, Tourenwagen aller Art, Prototypen, Renntrucks, Karts, Stadium Supertrucks, V8 Supercars, Rallycross uvm. Strecken ohne Ende gibt es auch. Die Mainstreamrennklassen a la GT3, GT4, GTE, LMP1, LMP2 usw. gibt es allerdings nicht.

Das Fahrgefühl ist mit nem Force Feedback Lenkrad unschlagbar gut, meiner Meinung nach sogar das beste aller Simulationen.

Aber bevor ich hier mal wieder kein Ende finde: Schreibt in die Kommentare, was euch so am Simracing fasziniert, was ihr bisher so gespielt habt usw.. Muss kein seitenlanger Aufsatz sein, fünf oder sechs Sätze reichen völlig. Spontan entscheide ich dann, wer den Key bekommt. Bitte macht aber nur mit, wenn ihr auch wirklich ein FFB Lenkrad (muss natürlich keins für 500 EUR und mehr sein, bin selbst jahrelang mit nem alten Logitech Lenkrad gefahren) und Interesse am Spiel habt. Mit Gamepad oder gar Tastatur dürfte AMS ziemlich unspielbar sein und nur zum kurzen Reinschnuppern aus Neugier ist der Key dann auch zu schade.

*edit* Falls jemand Fragen zum Spiel hat: Einfach fragen.


----------



## Batze (1. August 2019)

Würde ich nicht nein sagen. 
Was ich so spiele, gespielt habe solltest Großteils wissen. Automobilista fehlt mir da noch. Lieblingsgame ist bei mir da R3E, zusammen mit der älteren Hartcore Sim Grand Prix Legends.
Lenkrad =Logitec Driving Force GT.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Lenkrad =Logitec Driving Force GT.



Sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. Ich hab's (bzw. den Vorgänger, der auf der gleichen Engine basiert) mit nem Logitech Driving Force Pro gefahren, der Vorgänger des Driving Force GT.

Ich warte mal noch bis morgen Abend ab, ob evtl. noch weitere Leute Interesse zeigen, dann wird entschieden und der Code verschickt.


----------



## Batze (1. August 2019)

Jojo, warte ruhig noch.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. August 2019)

Da ich mich vor Anfragen kaum retten kann (dezente Ironie): Falls du nicht in VR zockst, Batze (unterstützt AMS 1 nämlich leider nicht, kommt erst in Teil 2) würde ich dir den Key dann nachher per PM rüberschicken.


----------



## Batze (2. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da ich mich vor Anfragen kaum retten kann (dezente Ironie): Falls du nicht in VR zockst, Batze (unterstützt AMS 1 nämlich leider nicht, kommt erst in Teil 2) würde ich dir den Key dann nachher per PM rüberschicken.



Hey Supi. Nein VR habe ich nicht. Da fehlt mir das Geld für (Zusammen mit der anderen Hardware). 
Allerdings wundert es mich auch das sich hier sonst niemand meldet. Da sieht man mal das die wenigsten wissen was das überhaupt wohl für ein Spiel ist, leider von der Presse/Mags total ignoriert, genauso wie R3E. Ich selbst habe es zwar auch nur immer mal bei einem Kumpel gespielt, aber weis was da auf mich zukommen würde. Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das viele den Titel haben und sich eventuell deshalb nicht melden?


----------



## Neawoulf (2. August 2019)

So, Key ist weg (PM sollte schon da sein). Leider hab ich nur den einen, so dass ich den massiven Hunger der Community nach diesem Spiel nur ansatzweise stillen kann 

Paar Infos und Tipps noch an Batze und alle anderen, die das Spiel haben und diesen Thread lesen:
- Force Feedback sollte auf Pure 360 hz oder Pure 180 hz stehen (sollte beim Logitech keinen großen Unterschied machen)
- In absehbarer Zeit kommt noch ein letzter DLC mit zwei britischen Strecken, obwohl im Dezember schon Teil 2 erscheint: Donington Park und Snetterton.
- Wichtigster Punkt! Es gibt einen Bug beim Anti Aliasing auf Nvidia Systemen. Das funktioniert nämlich nur, wenn über den Nvidia Inspector ein Profil für das Spiel angelegt und unter Anti Aliasing Compatibility "Diablo III" eingestellt wird. Warum frag mich nicht, ich weiß es nicht. Ist einfach so. Danach kann das Anti Aliasing im Config Launcher nach Lust und Laune eingestellt werden. Anleitung siehe unten (alle Modifikationen auf eigene Gefahr, wenn alles richtig gemacht wird, dürfte aber nichts kaputt gehen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link zum Nvidia Inspector: https://www.heise.de/download/product/nvidia-inspector-92685





Batze schrieb:


> Hey Supi. Nein VR habe ich nicht. Da fehlt mir das Geld für (Zusammen mit der anderen Hardware).
> Allerdings wundert es mich auch das sich hier sonst niemand meldet. Da sieht man mal das die wenigsten wissen was das überhaupt wohl für ein Spiel ist, leider von der Presse/Mags total ignoriert, genauso wie R3E. Ich selbst habe es zwar auch nur immer mal bei einem Kumpel gespielt, aber weis was da auf mich zukommen würde. Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das viele den Titel haben und sich eventuell deshalb nicht melden?



Wird wohl einfach zu unbekannt sein. Grafisch kein Überflieger, wenig Mainstream Content und ein brasilianisches Entwicklerstudio. Ich denke, viele wissen einfach gar nicht, dass es das Spiel überhaupt gibt bzw. können mit den Namen auch nichts anfangen.


----------



## Batze (2. August 2019)

Jo Danke, ist alles angekommen.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo Danke, ist alles angekommen.



Sehr schön! Dann viel Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## Chemenu (3. August 2019)

Tolle Aktion von Dir! 
Ich hab mich nicht gemeldet weil ich gerade eh nicht so viel fahre. Muss die nächsten Wochen noch meinen neuen PC aufbauen und dann kann ich wieder in AC, ACC und R3E angreifen. 
Mit meiner aktuellem Mühle (7 Jahre alt) hab ich leider grad massive Performance Probleme, da macht das Fahren nur bedingt Spaß.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Tolle Aktion von Dir!
> Ich hab mich nicht gemeldet weil ich gerade eh nicht so viel fahre. Muss die nächsten Wochen noch meinen neuen PC aufbauen und dann kann ich wieder in AC, ACC und R3E angreifen.
> Mit meiner aktuellem Mühle (7 Jahre alt) hab ich leider grad massive Performance Probleme, da macht das Fahren nur bedingt Spaß.



Ups, also 7 Jahre alt, ja da sollte ein wenig was passieren. Kein Wunder das du da kaum was spielen kannst.
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit dem Budget aus? Eventuell könnte ich dir meinen alten Rechenknecht für kleines Geld überlassen falls du nicht ganz so viel Geld hast. Ist zwar nix besonderes, aber damit habe ich alles noch ganz gut was du da aufzählst spielen können, ((AMD  FX 6300, 8 GB RAM (SP) Graka AMD 7870)).
Oder wenn du eben gut Flüssig bist, wir haben hier eine  guten Hardware Thread. Wir stellen dir dann schon Top was zusammen.


----------



## Chemenu (3. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ups, also 7 Jahre alt, ja da sollte ein wenig was passieren. Kein Wunder das du da kaum was spielen kannst.
> Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit dem Budget aus? Eventuell könnte ich dir meinen alten Rechenknecht für kleines Geld überlassen falls du nicht ganz so viel Geld hast. Ist zwar nix besonderes, aber damit habe ich alles noch ganz gut was du da aufzählst spielen können, ((AMD  FX 6300, 8 GB RAM (SP) Graka AMD 7870)).
> Oder wenn du eben gut Flüssig bist, wir haben hier eine  guten Hardware Thread. Wir stellen dir dann schon Top was zusammen.


Danke, aber der Ryzen 9 3900X und die 5700 XT liegen schon zu Hause. Ich shoppe noch eine komplette Custom Wakü für ca. 1.000 Kröten, also das Budget ist dieses mal komplett eskaliert. 

Sollte dann aber auch wieder sehr lange halten das System, außer evtl. GPU Upgrade nach ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. August 2019)

Ein Ryzen 3000 (evtl. 3700X, vielleicht auch nur 'n 3600X) muss bei mir in absehbarer Zeit auch mal in den Rechner. Für ne Grafikkarte hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden, damit lasse ich mir auch noch ein wenig Zeit, aktuell fahre ich eh kaum. Bis zum Winter, wenn Automobilista 2 kommt (hab's mir vor ein paar Tagen über deren Website inkl. Season Pass und Beta Zugang vorbestellt, daher hab ich auch den zusätzlichen Key für Teil 1, den ich schon habe) dürfte mein neues System hoffentlich fertig sein. Falls nicht ... ich gehe davon aus, die Systemanforderungen werden nicht so explodieren, wie z. B. bei ACC (das inzwischen aber schon deutlich besser läuft).

Det wird 'n schöner Simracing Winter!


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

Automobilista 2 soll ja mit der ProjectCars 2 Engine kommen, also könntest dich ja ein wenig daran orientieren wegen der Systemanforderungen.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Automobilista 2 soll ja mit der ProjectCars 2 Engine kommen, also könntest dich ja ein wenig daran orientieren wegen der Systemanforderungen.



Das mache ich. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass Automobilista 2 auf keinen Fall schlechter laufen wird, als PC2, eher sogar besser, da viele 3d Modelle halt parallel schon von Anfang an für Automobilista 1 und 2 entwickelt wurden. In Fall des kommenden Snetterton/Donington Park DLCs wird aktuell sogar parallel für beide Simulationen gleichzeitig entwickelt. Ein Grafikhammer wird AMS 2 daher sicher auch nicht werden, muss es aber auch nicht. Reizas Stärken liegen definitiv im Fahrgefühl und im Contentbereich, nicht bei der Grafik. Dennoch wird AMS 2 natürlich durch die neue Engine ne Ecke schöner werden, als der Vorgänger.


----------

